# Postmates average pay per job?



## itsablackmarket

What does each job pay on avg?


----------



## Showa50

I avg $11 per drop.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Showa50 said:


> I avg $11 per drop.


Do you focus on blitz pricing like you do uber surge?


----------



## Showa50

KMANDERSON said:


> Do you focus on blitz pricing like you do uber surge?


Na. Blitz is too random and it happens for the whole region.


----------



## Yarddude11

Showa50 said:


> I avg $11 per drop.


If I had to average it out I would say North of $15


----------



## Yarddude11

I only dropped your food once, do I still get a tip?


----------



## itsablackmarket

Nice. That's not bad. How long do you find yourself waiting for a job?


----------



## uberski

I'm at $10/drop...wait time varies greatly. Sometimes you get pinged nonspot other times I could read a book in between orders


----------



## Showa50

Yarddude11 said:


> If I had to average it out I would say North of $15


I'd like to see a screen shot of this.


----------



## Yarddude11

Showa50 said:


> I'd like to see a screen shot of this.


I will try next time. I have been so busy with my regular work. I get good tips. Grocery runs I have seen between 10 and 20. I had a taco bell order give me 7. Now what throws off the average is SMU ( Southern Methodist College ). Those cheap bastards NEVER tip.


----------



## Yarddude11

itsablackmarket said:


> Nice. That's not bad. How long do you find yourself waiting for a job?





KMANDERSON said:


> I average about 20 dollars an hour when I can get two drops per hour


I ll be honest, I cant stack worth a dam. During peak hours I have gotten 10 pings in 5 minutes ( nuts ). Postmates I dont wait long at all. Doordash I have waited the whole time and now no guarantees. Forget about it.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yarddude11 said:


> I ll be honest, I cant stack worth a dam. During peak hours I have gotten 10 pings in 5 minutes ( nuts ). Postmates I dont wait long at all. Doordash I have waited the whole time and now no guarantees. Forget about it.


Doordash keeps me busy you got to know where to be


----------



## Showa50

Yarddude11 said:


> I ll be honest, I cant stack worth a dam. During peak hours I have gotten 10 pings in 5 minutes ( nuts ). Postmates I dont wait long at all. Doordash I have waited the whole time and now no guarantees. Forget about it.


Use the time on gps. When it says 5min to drop-off location I'll accept another order.


----------



## Yarddude11

KMANDERSON said:


> Doordash keeps me busy you got to know where to be


I used too go to the gym and wait for a ping on Doordash. Those huge $9 guarantees. I worked out alot on those days.


----------



## KMANDERSON

itsablackmarket said:


> What does each job pay on avg?


Depends on the price of the meal dinner times are the best


----------



## Aga Muhlach

Are tips given in cash? I have on boarding on the 28th so I'm curious how tipping works.


----------



## Aga Muhlach

.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

tips are giving through the app. We can't accept cash tips.


----------



## Aga Muhlach

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> tips are giving through the app. We can't accept cash tips.


But if customer offers a little bit of cash tip, drivers can accept or no?


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction

20 dolla make me holla per with tip


----------



## ADefaultUser

Aga Muhlach said:


> But if customer offers a little bit of cash tip, drivers can accept or no?


Anyone who turns down a cash tip is a moran.


----------



## Odiezilla

Average pay per drop is down down down everywhere. The new pay formula ****s drivers in the ass. Company is heading in a Uber-like trajectory. 

For those interested in the grimy details, it used to be drivers take 80% PM gets 20% of the customer's delivery charge, plus PM would tack on a 9% "service fee" to the total amount of the order (minus the delivery fee) that they would keep. We also get all tips. Pretty good deal for all parties involved. 

But now, because of their insatiable greed, drivers get paid per mile and per minute, just like Uber and Lyft, and pay is down for the vast majority of jobs. 50 cents here, a dollar there, a couple dollars on long distance, time-consuming drops, it adds up very quickly. I estimate my take is down 10% a night, which is brutal. Over the course of a week, that could easily be $100 that PM is pocketing from us. The cuts now float anywhere from 25 to 40% per drop. And they're planning even more "new cool features" to fukk drivers in the ass very soon, such as removing the schedule completely to eliminate Priority and overhiring in every market. It will be a free-for-all to grab orders, which will only result in even less orders per person. 

The gravy train is over, ladies and germs. Time to find the next 1099 company that hasn't quite hit the "steal every penny from their contractors" mindset, because this one is done and dusted.


----------



## Aga Muhlach

ADefaultUser said:


> Anyone who turns down a cash tip is a moran.


Just wondering...I had a co-worker fired for accepting more than $50 as a tip during their small party. She was a very friendly young woman who got along with everyone. She was the cashier who rang them up. The talk is that we're not supposed to accept anything more than $5. So that's why I asked about Postmates. Perhaps they have a clause that states cannot accept cash tip. I don't know all these things as I only have onboarding next week.


----------



## Odiezilla

You aren't supposed to accept cash tips, but if you don't accept them, you're being dumb. If they're holding out money at the door, take it with no questions asked.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Odiezilla said:


> Average pay per drop is down down down everywhere. The new pay formula ****s drivers in the ass. Company is heading in a Uber-like trajectory.
> 
> For those interested in the grimy details, it used to be drivers take 80% PM gets 20% of the customer's delivery charge, plus PM would tack on a 9% "service fee" to the total amount of the order (minus the delivery fee) that they would keep. We also get all tips. Pretty good deal for all parties involved.
> 
> But now, because of their insatiable greed, drivers get paid per mile and per minute, just like Uber and Lyft, and pay is down for the vast majority of jobs. 50 cents here, a dollar there, a couple dollars on long distance, time-consuming drops, it adds up very quickly. I estimate my take is down 10% a night, which is brutal. Over the course of a week, that could easily be $100 that PM is pocketing from us. The cuts now float anywhere from 25 to 40% per drop. And they're planning even more "new cool features" to fukk drivers in the ass very soon, such as removing the schedule completely to eliminate Priority and overhiring in every market. It will be a free-for-all to grab orders, which will only result in even less orders per person.
> 
> The gravy train is over, ladies and germs. Time to find the next 1099 company that hasn't quite hit the "steal every penny from their contractors" mindset, because this one is done and dusted.


and I haven't even onboarded yet


----------



## itsablackmarket

Aga Muhlach said:


> Just wondering...*I had a co-worker fired for accepting more than $50 as a tip* during their small party. She was a very friendly young woman who got along with everyone. She was the cashier who rang them up. The talk is that we're not supposed to accept anything more than $5. So that's why I asked about Postmates. Perhaps they have a clause that states cannot accept cash tip. I don't know all these things as I only have onboarding next week.


you're sick.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Hmmm. Did he say he got someone fired for accepting tips? Oh my!

Even though, I don't accept cash tips normally except on Uber, I have to keep my mouth shut and my business to myself. smh.

Also, I don't trust the customers. If they have a problem with their order after giving me a cash tip, they may bring that fact up to customer service. Ooops! There goes the job.


----------



## nighthawk398

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Hmmm. Did he say he got someone fired for accepting tips? Oh my!
> 
> Even though, I don't accept cash tips normally except on Uber, I have to keep my mouth shut and my business to myself. smh.
> 
> Also, I don't trust the customers. If they have a problem with their order after giving me a cash tip, they may bring that fact up to customer service. Ooops! There goes the job.


Someone got fired over cash tips as a cashier not as a delivery person


----------



## Aga Muhlach

nighthawk398 said:


> Someone got fired over cash tips as a cashier not as a delivery person


Right...it was at Shake Shack and she was a cashier. She and I were 2 of 165 that were initially hired to open up the location more than a year ago. We all knew that if we got tipped a big amount we're supposed to hand it in to management, but we were never told about what amount it has to be and that one could get fired. After that incident, a lot of employees have ill will toward the company.


----------



## uberski

At my onboarding they said to tell the customer to tip through the app, but if they offered you a large amount like $100 cash to not be stupid and take it


----------



## Baron VonStudley

I'm not going to blow smoke about any service I deliver for. I have certain goals that I want to make each week for my IC jobs and I have a pretty wide selection to choose from sometimes at the same time or kind of random. I loved delivering for grubhub when they rolled out because of the guarantees. They just changed that as we speak and we have been so flooded in our market with drivers it is near impossible to get on the schedule unless someone drops and you catch it quick enough. I was making over $100 a week for mostly NOT delivering. So that is in my palette to use when I can. I have turned on the app even though you are supposed to be on the schedule and grabbed a few deliveries when I was slow on something else. I like postmate because they mostly have better restaurants and the tips are always better. But then again I was at Taco Bell twice in the same hour the other night at 3 AM for good blitz money but had to wait 20 plus minutes for food to be ready because Taco Hell won't pay more than minimum and hire non-motivated people. I will be on postmates about 5-10 hours a week and sometimes it isn't that busy, and often on Sunday nights I'm going to closed restaurants or Walgreen but overall I like the money it adds to my overall goals for the week and I usually don't have to drive that much distance. I have been driving since they launched here and if you do straight math I'm just under $10 per drop but the time I was doing this I was also driving Uber or another platform or relaxing for awhile not intent on being busy every minute. I actually have enjoyed delivering from a couple pizza places that even though they have their own staff, do not deliver beyond a certain distance and so they use the alternate service. Always get good money from delivering Pizza for postmates!!!


----------



## Nerfherder

What's Postmates policy for orders that the customer either forgets or decides to not tip? Are you just screwed as the delivery guy?


----------



## ADefaultUser

Nerfherder said:


> What's Postmates policy for orders that the customer either forgets or decides to not tip? Are you just screwed as the delivery guy?


lol


----------



## uberski

Nerfherder said:


> What's Postmates policy for orders that the customer either forgets or decides to not tip? Are you just screwed as the delivery guy?


Forget as in doesn't open the door or answer phone?? You contact job support. They try to get a hold of the customer for 10min. After that if they still don't get an answer you get to keep the food. If it's booze or smokes you might have to take it back. As for customers not giving tips. It's just part of the game.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Baron VonStudley said:


> if you do straight math I'm just under $10 per drop
> 
> View attachment 24450


actually it looks like you're just over $10. Tell me if this math is correct: *$1234.48*(I got this number adding total payouts plus balance)/*122* = *$10.12*


----------



## Nerfherder

uberski said:


> As for customers not giving tips. It's just part of the game.


I figured as much. Am used to how Favor runs things with the minimums. You don't have to worry as much about being screwed by customers.


----------



## Nerfherder

itsablackmarket said:


> actually it looks like you're just over $10. Tell me if this math is correct: *$1234.48*(I got this number adding total payouts plus balance)/*122* = *$10.12*


$10 to $11.50 and hour has been my experience so far with Postmates too. I'm going to give it one more shot this weekend but if my averages don't start going up I may just get a part time job at Home Depot or something. I'm only doing this to make a little extra cash after I get out of my main job and I know you get $10/h there. That's without the higher taxes and millage on a car you are adding.


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Hmmm. Did he say he got someone fired for accepting tips? Oh my!
> 
> Even though, I don't accept cash tips normally except on Uber, I have to keep my mouth shut and my business to myself. smh.
> 
> Also, I don't trust the customers. If they have a problem with their order after giving me a cash tip, they may bring that fact up to customer service. Ooops! There goes the job.


Money is better than a persons short sited bad comment and low rating....where I come from, Amerca, its rude to turn away a well deserved tip....shit, sometimes i get double tipped, cash n app...cash isnt traceable by irs, postmates, shit even the customer, my word always gets neutrality


----------



## Nerfherder

Had my 2nd delivery in less than two weeks not tip me. I'm also not getting that many deliveries and seeing too many fast food runs for my taste. I realize they expect you to accept all orders you are sent, but taking a Taco Bell run that's not nearby seems like a good way to pull in less than minimum wage.


----------



## uberski

Nerfherder said:


> Had my 2nd delivery in less than two weeks not tip me. I'm also not getting that many deliveries and seeing too many fast food runs for my taste. I realize they expect you to accept all orders you are sent, but taking a Taco Bell run that's not nearby seems like a good way to pull in less than minimum wage.


If it's a fast food/7-11 or grocery order. Just go to the closes location to you. I've done that a number of times. The app sometimes gives you a location and wants you to double back to deliver. I'm usually ok with fast food orders if it's blitzing or if I know I can get out in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Nerfherder

There wasn't one super close by to me. Plus the app won't tell you where they live unless you accept. What if you end up going to another location and it's even a longer distance? 

I don't mind driving a little for a restaurant but Taco Bell type orders are not going to get you much of a tip. I think that's the biggest problem I have with Postmates versus Favor. Favor had a minimum per hour so I knew no matter what I would make a certain amount. 

Anyone know why I didn't get Blitz pricing for a couple orders that were supposed to be during Blitz times?


----------



## Baron VonStudley

I delivered a taco bell order the other night and she was not answering phone or text or knock on the door. I was pumped to get her $20+ order some for me some for some homeless guy if I saw one. waited a minute and she eventually came to the door and took the order handed me $5 cash for having to wait. did another delivery and then got a ping same address taco bell again. 1.5X pricing and very little driving for me and she almost didn't open the door again; either cutting up torsos or getting laid I imagined. Second time a couple more bucks so well worth my not-too-much effort. Got a McDonald order same night when I happened to be sitting in the restaurant after dropping a deuce and getting a drink. I had the order filled and delivered in about 10 minutes, and I let the guy know that was a big deal. Tipped me $5 on a $4 order.. You gotta turn up the customer service and communication and a little charm on postmates, always get the ketchup and forks and napkins and what not. I find tips are excellent with a little effort on teh small orders and sometimes the large or more expensive orders can make the difference someone willing to pay $40 for a sushi roll will always tip well. Now the general store on demand asswipes never tip. but I like going into a walgreens or CVS to stretch my legs in a warm environment and talkt o the clerk.


----------



## Bart McCoy

So postmates involves a lot of finding a parking space, waiting for food item, then going to destination, and I would assume having to find another parking space if you knocked on the door? How does this work in a busy city where there's meters and limited parking?


----------



## LadyDi

I'm glad I read this entire thread. Passing on Postmates. Sounds like more work than you actually make. Bart McCoy looks and reads like you have to physically go in if they want a custom drink say at McD's. No can do.


----------



## Nerfherder

Bart McCoy said:


> So postmates involves a lot of finding a parking space, waiting for food item, then going to destination, and I would assume having to find another parking space if you knocked on the door? How does this work in a busy city where there's meters and limited parking?


You are basically ****ed in a busy city. They expect you to cover all parking fees, etc. On a busy night when the crowds are out downtown it can become near impossible to find parking. I once spent 20 minutes trying to find a place to park near a sushi restaurant and that was after dealing with bad traffic to even get near the joint. The biggest lie these companies tell drivers is how quick you can full-fill orders and how many deliveries on average you expect to typical make an hour.

Favor at least gave out printed signs that were supposed to let you legally part in "commercial parking," but I always questioned how legitimate those were.

BTW if you get a parking ticket, don't expect any help paying it.

I gave up on Postmates a few months ago. Favor too. The money just wasn't there and I got tired with dealing with it all. Now i'm making extra cash with a part time job at a retail establishment. Pay is only $10/h but it's steady, doesn't put wear and tear on my car and I honestly believe I do better overall.


----------



## Nerfherder

Bart McCoy said:


> So postmates involves a lot of finding a parking space, waiting for food item, then going to destination, and I would assume having to find another parking space if you knocked on the door? How does this work in a busy city where there's meters and limited parking?


You are basically ****ed in a busy city. They expect you to cover all parking fees, etc. On a busy night when the crowds are out downtown it can become near impossible to find parking. I once spent 20 minutes trying to find a place to park near a sushi restaurant and that was after dealing with bad traffic to even get near the joint. The biggest lie these companies tell drivers is how quick you can full-fill orders and how many deliveries on average you expect to typical make an hour.

Favor at least gave out printed signs that were supposed to let you legally part in "commercial parking," but I always questioned how legitimate those were.

BTW if you get a parking ticket, don't expect any help paying it.

I gave up on Postmates a few months ago. Favor too. The money just wasn't there and I got tired with dealing with it all. Now i'm making extra cash with a part time job at a retail establishment. Pay is only $10/h but it's steady, doesn't put wear and tear on my car and I honestly believe I do better overall.


----------



## LadyDi

I just passed on Zoomer as well. It all involves way more energy than I want to give up. Thanks for the info Nerfherder


----------



## J.F.R.

Nerfherder said:


> I gave up on Postmates a few months ago. Favor too. The money just wasn't there and I got tired with dealing with it all. Now i'm making extra cash with a part time job at a retail establishment. Pay is only $10/h but it's steady, doesn't put wear and tear on my car and I honestly believe I do better overall.


This is what I'm telling people...... Gas, wear and tear on your vehicle and honestly fighting for time/hours.money leads to a very unstable form of income.These programs are more of an "emergency" way to make money, but defiantly not something that should be done long term, at least not the way they are done now.

Amazon Flex pays $18 an hour, but you use your own vehicle, must pay taxes,gas and most importantly it's not stable. You can work one week 20 hrs, the next 4, the next 30 in the end though you're maybe making $10 an hour and a hole lot of wear and tear on your vehicle. I will tell anyone to do this in a time that you are looking for a better job, in-between jobs or just if you need an extra $200 a week, but definitely do not depend on this and look for something stable.

Amazon flex wants to schedule me for 11:30-4:30 which is just too conflicting and not enough time in a day, doing 4 hour time blocks for 5 days imo is more tiring than doing 8 hours a day for 3. Regardless it was an experience and I move forward.....

Peace


----------



## Danc9228

Yarddude11 said:


> If I had to average it out I would say North of $15


No chance. Stop it lol. It's a $4 delivery charge without blitz so u average a $10 tip lol. I do postmates average around 7-8 per job overall


----------



## Tina S

I just started postmates but not a fan other than they don't use it against you if you don't accept every ride. All the pings are far enough away I don't want to do them for $4.10 and a hope the customer goes back into the app at some point and tips me!! I have pending tip on all my deliveries I've done. They don't tell you where the drop is until you accept it.. it doesn't calculate the total miles and time like doordash does before you accept it..I plan on sticking with doordash even though it's not perfect either.


----------

